# TRT Clinics seem to be big business! How to sort out the crap?



## Kraken (Aug 8, 2021)

I have been looking at TRT clinics where I live and there are four nearby. All are cash businesses claiming they are the best. Two of them make a big deal out of "bioidentical" test. None of them mention that TRT is a lifetime commitment, fertility issues (which I'm not concerned about), cardiovascular issues, talk about sides or mention any other support meds that are necessary. I have not visited any, so I don't know if these websites are designed to get you in the door, at which time they talk about real stuff, or if this is a problem. They all charge for the first visit, about $79.

So what should I be looking for in a TRT place?  I'm new to where I live and don't have a regular doctor. I could call my health insurance company and ask about their policies but I'm not sure that's a good idea.

I would appreciate hearing advice from those of you who have been down this road. Thanks!


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 8, 2021)

I've only ever spoken to one try clinic and they're big on prescribing patches and gels.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 8, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I've only ever spoken to one try clinic and they're big on prescribing patches and gels.


Three of these four places talked about shots. One said daily, one said weekly and the other didn't specify. That place said they do the gels, the shots and also pellets that get inserted that are good for months.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 8, 2021)

Some things to consider:

 1) think about whether you are looking for health care or if you just want testosterone.    In my experience, clinics would not be a place I would go if I had underlying health issues.

2) Cost and if they accept insurance (most won’t)

3) Other products and services they offer and how much sales pressure js

4) will they allow you to self inject or will they require regular office visits

5) how often they require blood work and a consult with a doctor

6) How important an in person appointment with a dr. Is for you (online clinics are an option too)


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 8, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Three of these four places talked about shots. One said daily, one said weekly and the other didn't specify. That place said they do the gels, the shots and also pellets that get inserted that are good for months.


The problem with pallets is the dosage is too high for the first couple of weeks .. then they sort of become ineffective, it's still in there working away, but the dosage becomes weaker .. many people get them removed.

I was really hanging out to get them, had the script in my hand .. everything booked, then spoke with a guy that had them and yeah, he was a real cranky bugger normally - but said he was uncontrollable and he didn't like the unsociable feelings involved.

If you want to try pallets ... ask for Reandron 1000 ... it's a 1000mg shot of test undecanoate that is suppose to last 3 months. It doesn't, but you'll have a similar effect as pallets.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 8, 2021)

It seems to me that TRT clinics are the new pill farms (pharms?). I've been to 2, currently using the second.  Mine are local, but I don't think it is coincidence that a lot of companies are based out of Florida, just as the Oxy doctors were 10 years ago.
The current set up is a bit odd. I get blood work and fill out a questionnaire,  which is reviewed  (likely just rubber stamped) by a physician,  who is contracted by the company. The company then takes the physician's prescription and fills it for me mail order. Here is the catch though- the physician prescribes based on blood work, but the order comes in vials. So I may be told "take 100mg a week", but I am supplied enough to run a higher dosage. 

Before you look into the right clinic, ask yourself; are you looking for a legal, legit supply, or are you looking for physician oversight?

As far as I know, insurance won't touch TRT without a direct condition,  simply low T or wellness isn't enough. You can use a HSA or FSA.

Not a bad idea to talk to your health insurance.  I don't know if they could help you, but it couldn't hurt.

I've found most places won't talk specifics of what they prescribe, openly. I imagine this is liability.  The Testosterone is reasonably priced, not cheap, but you are paying for legality and legitimacy.  The other things (such as peptides, hcg, ancillary) are way overpriced.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

If your test isn't covered by insurance it's because you're a a test mill and you don't actually meet the guidelines for the script and insurance wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 8, 2021)

69nites, true, but I have to say there is more to that. Before I began treatment, my free T measured in the 250s. Not deficient by medical standards , low end of normal range(thus not prescribed by my PC and Endo). Still, low enough to present symptoms of low T (normal after 40 years old).
That's like saying a C- is an acceptable grade. It's within the average grade, normal, still passing. Sure, but quality of life man, I want to be in the A range.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 8, 2021)

Idk how your free test is measured,  but that would be really high on my chart


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 8, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> 69nites, true, but I have to say there is more to that. Before I began treatment, my free T measured in the 250s. Not deficient by medical standards , low end of normal range(thus not prescribed by my PC and Endo). Still, low enough to present symptoms of low T (normal after 40 years old).
> That's like saying a C- is an acceptable grade. It's within the average grade, normal, still passing. Sure, but quality of life man, I want to be in the A range.


If you were in the 250s it’s more like saying a D minus is acceptable 😂

Testosterone is cheap. I wouldn’t go through a trt clinic, too high. You can do your own blood work on Ulta wellness, very affordable. Most Doctors don’t know much about the subject and there’s so much info available to us now, I don’t think a dr is that much help. That’s just me personally


----------



## Kraken (Aug 8, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Some things to consider:
> 
> 1) think about whether you are looking for health care or if you just want testosterone.    In my experience, clinics would not be a place I would go if I had underlying health issues.
> 
> ...



As far as I know I'm pretty healthy. I don't have any conditions, I'm not overweight, I don't smoke... But at 57 I also feel I'm unfit, have less energy, less sex drive and am collecting belly fat that's hard to get rid of. My motivation is also low and after spending a beautiful afternoon watching a few hours of TV I hate myself.

The clinics seem to charge about $200 per month which is real money but not prohibitive. If insurance would cover it that would be great.

These clinics make a big deal out of sending me the test and I self inject. I'm sure that makes things vastly easier for them.

I'm thinking of using a physician because, I have no idea what I'm doing. I don't want to screw myself up with fake test, and I don't know all the potential complexities of shrinking balls, thick blood, cardiovascular issues and whatever horrors I have not even read about yet. So having a doctor say "here is some legit stuff, take this much this often" is appealing. Then again, just because someone has Dr. before their name does not mean they can be trusted. Hence my original question.



Jonjon said:


> Testosterone is cheap. I wouldn’t go through a trt clinic, too high. You can do your own blood work on Ulta wellness, very affordable. Most Doctors don’t know much about the subject and there’s so much info available to us now, I don’t think a dr is that much help. That’s just me personally



I am considering just getting the test myself and having my own bloodwork done, but then I'm really on my own. How easy (or hard) is it to screw myself up?


----------



## Kraken (Aug 8, 2021)

What is this "bioidentical" stuff, a marketing scam or something legit?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 8, 2021)

A few thoughts...

If you haven't gone to your primary care doc to see if you are hypogonadal or have another condition, I strongly urge you to start there.  Your doc will run tests on you and try to help you figure out what's going on.  It very well could be hypogonadism.  It could be sleep apnea or something else.  Lots of conditions can cause your symptoms.  Blood work is a great place to start with your doc in figuring out what's going on 

If you have hypogonadism, your health insurance should cover the treatment.

If you can get a prescription, I strongly urge you to do that rather than self treat.  It just makes life easier.  You have a legit guaranteed source.  You can travel with it.  Etc.  

Bio-identical is a marketing scam.  If the clinic is promoting that, consider it a red flag.

Let me ask you this... Will the TRT clinic let you fill the prescription at the pharmacy of your choice?  If no, why not?  What other doctor prescribes a medication and won't let you choose what pharmacy to fill it at?  This is another reason to go through your doctor.

Going through your doctor is going to be a lot cheaper and I think more reliable.  How long will that TRT clinic be in business?  Will you have to go back to square one when they close?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2021)

Google earth is ur friend, get old telling people this, should be a sticky to read first before posting about trt...

Go on google earth search compounding pharmacies, zoom into ur area, call the compounding pharmacies and ask who they compound for in regards to testosterone, then get a list of numbers call each one go from there and make appointments


Another way is to go to ur local walgreens like i did years ago, tell the pharmacist uve been on trt for years and looking for a different doc, ask if they can give them the local doctors names so u can get ur appointment set up with them.....

Go to open minded eurologists, find them locally, usually cash only, but tell them uve pinned sub q for years at home and then make ur appointments, see if they can script u everything

I get my ai, hcg, test, cialis 5 mlg scripts and (if i could afford it gh) from my eurologist, cash pay, see him every 6 months, get my 10ml vial from walgreens goodrx coupon for $40....paper script hcg so i can buy it from over seas same as cialis....


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 9, 2021)

Megatron28 is right, going to a normal dr is the best route. Only problem you’ll run into is he may try to put you on a super low dose. One had my pastor on 100mg every two weeks. A protocol like that’ll put in worse shape than when you started.
You can’t hurt yourself with trt in my opinion. Your overall health should greatly improve. What state are you in? My dr is awesome and accepts insurance.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 9, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Google earth is ur friend, get old telling people this, should be a sticky to read first before posting about trt...
> 
> Go on google earth search compounding pharmacies, zoom into ur area, call the compounding pharmacies and ask who they compound for in regards to testosterone, then get a list of numbers call each one go from there and make appointments
> 
> ...


That’s golden advice


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 9, 2021)

I had a terrible experience with my doctor who is otherwise a nice guy and capable clinician. Test was around 200. He would only prescribe androgel which was 600$ a month and nearly impossible to get it reduced. I eventually got it down to 275$ The other option was to pay out of pocket for these 75mg test c redijects- one a week for fn 500$. 3 months on the gel and my test was  mid 300's. He wouldn't script me more. Finally made an appt with a clinic in Tx (im in PA)- submitted my bloods and had an appt with the doc. Nice woman- was quite thorough. 200mg cyp a week + a-dex = 230$ for 10 weeks. 
UG is obviously cheaper but I had a controlled delivery 22 years ago and dont mind paying to keep shit legal. Just my experience.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> I had a terrible experience with my doctor who is otherwise a nice guy and capable clinician. Test was around 200. He would only prescribe androgel which was 600$ a month and nearly impossible to get it reduced. I eventually got it down to 275$ The other option was to pay out of pocket for these 75mg test c redijects- one a week for fn 500$. 3 months on the gel and my test was  mid 300's. He wouldn't script me more. Finally made an appt with a clinic in Tx (im in PA)- submitted my bloods and had an appt with the doc. Nice woman- was quite thorough. 200mg cyp a week + a-dex = 230$ for 10 weeks.
> UG is obviously cheaper but I had a controlled delivery 22 years ago and dont mind paying to keep shit legal. Just my experience.


Dayumm thats a crazy thing to have happen. 


id look at trt nation, and possibly  peteruncaged, along with aspire rejuvination,  new life rejuvination, defy medical and titan medical


All are decently priced...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I have been looking at TRT clinics where I live and there are four nearby. All are cash businesses claiming they are the best. Two of them make a big deal out of "bioidentical" test. None of them mention that TRT is a lifetime commitment, fertility issues (which I'm not concerned about), cardiovascular issues, talk about sides or mention any other support meds that are necessary. I have not visited any, so I don't know if these websites are designed to get you in the door, at which time they talk about real stuff, or if this is a problem. They all charge for the first visit, about $79.
> 
> So what should I be looking for in a TRT place?  I'm new to where I live and don't have a regular doctor. I could call my health insurance company and ask about their policies but I'm not sure that's a good idea.
> 
> I would appreciate hearing advice from those of you who have been down this road. Thanks!




Check into these places



id look at trt nation, and possibly peteruncaged, along with aspire rejuvination, new life rejuvination, defy medical and titan medical


All are decently priced


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm using Frontline Alternative. So far so good.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 9, 2021)

Lots of great advice thank you!  I'm in South Carolina. I mentioned that I don't have a doctor here since I just relocated, but in fact I have not been to a doctor in years. Mine retired a few years ago, and I have not had a reason to see a doctor. The last thing my doctor did for me was to order Cologuard test. 

Looking at the websites for these paces you guys suggested, I see they will all require a physical anyhow, and some will accept a physical from my doctor. I had to lookup "compounding pharmacy" but that's great advice for finding a test friendly. Hopefully I can find one who takes my insurance. 

I noticed that some offer a plan that includes HCG. Everyone includes AI (I know what that's for) but what are the benefits of HCG, and can everyone benefit from it? It seems odd there would be an "option," I would think you need it or you don't. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kraken (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh I found it, HCG is a peptide that prevents your balls from shrinking, or at least reduces it.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 9, 2021)

I didn't want to use a bunch of car salesman looking to use me as their personal ATM. Instead I wanted a doctor who actually cared about my health. 

I'm still shopping for that doctor, and in the mean time I've just self prescribed my TRT. I don't regret self prescribing, though i do wish I had a legal script and a pair of experienced eyes to watch my bio markers be as the years progress.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> I'm using Frontline Alternative. So far so good.


how is their pricing? trt nation is like 130 per month


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I didn't want to use a bunch of car salesman looking to use me as their personal ATM. Instead I wanted a doctor who actually cared about my health.
> 
> I'm still shopping for that doctor, and in the mean time I've just self prescribed my TRT. I don't regret self prescribing, though i do wish I had a legal script and a pair of experienced eyes to watch my bio markers be as the years progress.


depending on where your at...i met a guy over on another forum who happen to be like 4 hrs south of me, he gave me his urologists #, and thats how i got with my current and only urologist trt doc and have been with him for ever, before that i had 2 seperate local docs, and once i told them how long i had been on trt and i dont even look like i lift, they said he are ur scripts...


----------



## Kraken (Aug 9, 2021)

j2048b said:


> how is their pricing? trt nation is like 130 per month



I'm wondering what Defy Medical costs. They have a lot of interesting info on their website but no pricing, so generally if you have to ask...


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Aug 9, 2021)

My doctor diagnosed me with "hypogonadism", low T. Insurance helps pay for my prescription.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I'm wondering what Defy Medical costs. They have a lot of interesting info on their website but no pricing, so generally if you have to ask...


Honestly defy and titan are 2 of the most expensive ive seen....there was another one i was going to go with as they have a ton of other meds but i forget the name


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 9, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Oh I found it, HCG is a peptide that prevents your balls from shrinking, or at least reduces it.


HCG will complicate getting dialed in. I know a lot of guys have problems who have HCG in their protocol. I’d get a few months of trt alone to find your sweet spot, then add HCG on later IF YOURE WORRIED ABOUT FERTILITY. That’s the only reason to worry about it unless your lady has a ball fetish


----------



## Kraken (Aug 9, 2021)

If I were to do this, then for whatever reason decide it's not something I want to continue, is there a way out or am I really stuck for life?


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 9, 2021)

Kraken said:


> If I were to do this, then for whatever reason decide it's not something I want to continue, is there a way out or am I really stuck for life?


No, not after a few months, most likely.

but I can’t imagine someone with legitimate low T would ever wanna come off. It’s life changing.

Ive never completely recovered my sex drive, but that’s from a drug I took as a young man, and things are more complicated with my situation. But every single other aspect of my life is much much better


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> No, not after a few months, most likely.
> 
> but I can’t imagine someone with legitimate low T would ever wanna come off. It’s life changing.
> 
> Ive never completely recovered my sex drive, but that’s from a drug I took as a young man, and things are more complicated with my situation. But every single other aspect of my life is much much better


i quit trt after about 10-12 yrs of being on trt...i got tired pf chasing my blood work and always having something to buy supplement wise to help alleviate certain things... sure i suck and now im a skinny runt, but honestly after 12 yrs or so of being on trt, it got very old, 

i started with hcg as part of my regimen, id never do trt without it, for me its a mood enhancer....


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> HCG will complicate getting dialed in. I know a lot of guys have problems who have HCG in their protocol. I’d get a few months of trt alone to find your sweet spot, then add HCG on later IF YOURE WORRIED ABOUT FERTILITY. That’s the only reason to worry about it unless your lady has a ball fetish


Sex feels way better when your balls aren't the size of raisins.  I think that's a pretty good reason to use it while you are on TRT.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 10, 2021)

j2048b said:


> how is their pricing? trt nation is like 130 per month


x10 weeks of 200mg cyp and a-dex = 235$ Not bad at all and they send it to you in an organized little kit with everything in it which is cool.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 10, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> x10 weeks of 200mg cyp and a-dex = 235$ Not bad at all and they send it to you in an organized little kit with everything in it which is cool.


Eh still on the steep side tbh....but im glad ur happy with the choice u made


----------



## Kraken (Aug 10, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> x10 weeks of 200mg cyp and a-dex = 235$ Not bad at all and they send it to you in an organized little kit with everything in it which is cool.


Which vendor is that? I lost track...

If I go with a clinic is will probably be Peter Uncaged, and they require a physical anyhow so first stop is a local doctor (as you have all advised).


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 11, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Which vendor is that? I lost track...
> 
> If I go with a clinic is will probably be Peter Uncaged, and they require a physical anyhow so first stop is a local doctor (as you have all advised).


Frontline Alternative


----------



## Kraken (Aug 18, 2021)

I filled out an inquiry on the Peter Uncaged site, they sent me a bunch of crap, including an email that said, if I have any questions, reply to the email with them. Well, I did. Several days later, nothing. Scratch Peter Uncaged. On to TRT Nation, we'll see if they can do better.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I filled out an inquiry on the Peter Uncaged site, they sent me a bunch of crap, including an email that said, if I have any questions, reply to the email with them. Well, I did. Several days later, nothing. Scratch Peter Uncaged. On to TRT Nation, we'll see if they can do better.


Trt nation was fine. I used them at first before finding my dr. Way cheaper at a dr.


----------



## Jackstups (Aug 18, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> My doctor diagnosed me with "hypogonadism", low T. Insurance helps pay for my prescription.


My doctor diagnosed me with low T also. No help from my insurance but I only pay $15 for 2 1ml bottles of test cyp 200.  I looked into clinics. Seems expensive. Blood test 2 times a year at $250 a pop. They did say they would except test from my doctor.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> My doctor diagnosed me with low T also. No help from my insurance but I only pay $15 for 2 1ml bottles of test cyp 200.  I looked into clinics. Seems expensive. Blood test 2 times a year at $250 a pop. They did say they would except test from my doctor.


Ask the doc to write u a script for 1 10ml vial and go get it from walgreens or cvs thru the goodrx app....that way u wont have to go back as often...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 19, 2021)

My local clinic was big into getting one tied to their office and they refused to prescribe.  Then, if insurance didn't cover things, they offered a "cash" discount.  My insurance covered everything when I was with them, but when my job situation changed, they switched me from weekly injections to every 14 day injections and managed to screw me up royally.  I was essentially taking 1/2 the weekly dose of testosterone, but they kept my AI dosage the same, and crashed my estradiol.  That was a living nightmare that I do not wish upon anyone!


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 19, 2021)

I haven't read all of the responses but going solely from your original post, my best advice would be to find a new doctor.

I would rather self-prescribe myself a trt regimen then to pay the grossly overpriced clinic a dime.


----------

